
IMDB disaster: first they gutted discussions, now they are gutting user reviews - skydv
https://getsatisfaction.com/imdb/topics/update-to-user-reviews?topic-reply-list[settings][filter_by]=all&topic-reply-list[settings][page]=1#topic-reply-list
======
herodotus
I don't see any reference to removing reviews as implied by your subject line.
Am I missing something?

As far as I can tell, the change will make it less convenient for people who
post reviews to look at their own reviews.

